# Windows 7: Umschalten Headset-Lautsprecher



## brennmeister0815 (24. März 2010)

Hallo,
bin vor kurzem von WinXP Prof. 32-Bit auf Win7 Prof. 64-Bit umgestiegen, soweit alles prima.
Nun habe ich das Problem, dass ich sowohl ein Stereo-Lautsprecher-Set (3,5 mm *Klinke*) nutze, als auch für Skype ein Logitech *USB* Headset H330. Es lässt sich die Audiowiedergabe nur in der Systemsteuerung hin- und herschalten, entweder Brüllwürfel _oder_ Headset. Das ist umständlich _und_ alles andere als praktisch!
Es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben, wie es einfacher geht, Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop oder ähnliches...
 Hilfe ! 
 Danke!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. März 2010)

Halooooo... 
Der Thread ist nach wie vor aktuell! Freue mich auf Tipps, Tricks und  Anregungen 
Danke!


----------



## feivel (25. März 2010)

du könntest dir vielleicht von der audiosteuerung eine verknüpfung legen, wär ein schritt näher an deiner lösung ,)


----------



## Jens23 (25. März 2010)

das mit der verknüpfung wäre die einzige möglichkeit die mir auch einfallen würde. ne andere möglichkeit wir es da warscheinlich nicht geben daran hat MS nun mal nicht gedacht.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. März 2010)

Ahhhh, Verknüpfung- sehr schön 
Aber- wie erstelle ich diese unter Win 7?!  Hm, vielleicht eine DAU-Frage, dennoch bitte eine "Anleitung"...
  
Danke!


----------



## mcflops (25. März 2010)

hmm du könntest auch einfach unten neben der uhr auf des lautsprecher symbol rechtsklicken und dann auf wiedergabegeräte klicken !


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. März 2010)

O.K., auf das Lautsprechersymbol klicken... 
Alternativ, wie funzt das mit der Verknüpfung auf den Desktop? 
Tank-schön !


----------



## feivel (26. März 2010)

Rechtsklick auf das Menü -> Verknüpfung auf Desktop erstellen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. März 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> Rechtsklick auf das Menü -> Verknüpfung auf Desktop erstellen


Ahhh, danke !! 
Win7 Prof. 64-Bit gefällt mir immer besser...


----------



## feivel (27. März 2010)

das ging aber schon zu windows 2000 und früher zeiten..aber keine ursache


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. März 2010)

feivel schrieb:


> das ging aber schon zu windows 2000 und früher zeiten..aber keine ursache


...ähm, da hatte ich noch kein Headset und nutzte Skype...
_Das_ ist die 'Ursache' 
Aber im Ernst:  Danke für die Tipps !!


----------

